# Google Chrome extension for Google Translate



## ginlane

Hello there, I am really hoping someone might be able to help me, I have a specific problem which I would like to solve as it would be extremely useful to my life.
I’m learning German through an online course where I read a section of German text and then translate it. One of the quick ways that I translate to make sure I’m understanding correctly is by using the Google Chrome extension for Google Translate. I just highlight the text I’m unsure about, and immediately a little extra box pops up (see screenshot) showing the German and English translations. This is such a useful tool I can’t tell you how much I value it!! I would like to apply this principle more broadly by taking a page or so of German text, putting it on the Internet, (how I would do that I don’t know) and then using this pop-up box as I have been doing within my course. But I’ve noticed that the Google chrome extension for Google translate, only works on certain websites? (I have zero experience on how websites work) All I know, is that I just want to generate a page of German text and then go through it using this extension to improve myself. I don’t see an easy way to do this. I have tried entering German text into Facebook and WhatsApp-web, as messages, but both times the little extension box does not pop-up, I really want to use this opportunity to get better with my German. Please could somebody help me with a workaround to this problem kind regards, Gin


----------



## ginlane




----------



## ginlane

Check den Flughafen, den Bahnhof, seine Familie und die Uni in Kopenhagen...
lass dir etwas einfallen.
Wir müssen das wissen.
Und ich werde nochmal mit Thorsten sprechen:
Er soll seinen Kontakt bei der Polizei darauf hinweisen


----------



## ginlane

Just to add: interestingly, the chrome extension seems to be working on this actual website!! On the above German text which I’ve just added ↑↑↑

Unfortunately, it’s not very practical seeing as this is a public forum, is there some kind of website where I could type pieces of dialogue to myself that I could then use the chrome extension?


----------



## Corday

How Do I Translate a Webpage into a Different Language? - Senior Planet


When you’re surfing the web, you may come across a webpage in a different language. A few free tools are available to easily translate the text into English. Here are three ways to easily create a version of a webpage in your preferred language.




seniorplanet.org


----------

